# A Riddle



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 13, 2011)

I am not sure where to post my riddle.  Nor have I ever written one but I have so enjoyed this new thing (to me anyway).  So here goes.

If I could call it by it's name, 
I'd have to say it is to blame.

Before it takes a hold in sin,
Remember it can just come in.

How could this all be double tight,
With no one in it to be right.

All are ready with the end,
For you a something round the bend.

Don't wait for me, you have to go,
It's best to shelter from below.

Close your heart,
It's not a start.

But in the ending of this part,
You will realize, it was an art.


ARGH!!!  What do you all think?  It was a hoot.  Thanks in advance for reading it.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 13, 2011)

You guys are getting good at this riddle thing.  I'm stumped for sure, but that doesn't mean I won't be back to try again.


----------



## PrisonerOfPrey (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't the faintest clue what this is. To me it seems like the biggest clues are the name is to blame thing. It leads me in the direction that the word sounds like blame or has another word in it that means blame. Like faulty or umm... well...thats all I can think of...
Is the part about double tight important? I feel like every line in a riddle should hols some sort of clue, could you maybe trim this down so the clues are more concentrated? ARGH!!! is right, I can't figure this out at all.

But you have inspired me to try and write my own riddle


----------



## Foxryder (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello, 

I took a quick dive at the riddle at first and was quickly thrown out the backdoor. Of course it was riddle...as the name of the poem implied. I tried again and came up with an answer (if the poem really needs one). Hmm... My answer is A BAD HABIT. 

Nice work... Looking forward to the answer.


----------



## alanmt (Feb 14, 2011)

Temptation?
Sodomy?
Dallas Cowboys Offense?


----------



## Hawke (Feb 14, 2011)

Reach much, Alan? lol

It's an idea. Or a muse. Or maybe a muse with an idea. Or a story. 

YES IT IS!


----------



## PrisonerOfPrey (Feb 14, 2011)

Hawke! You just gave me an idea, maybe its.... fiction!


----------



## Hawke (Feb 14, 2011)

If it is, I'm claiming the credit.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 14, 2011)

I am so happy that you all tried a guess.  And really, I like some of your answers better than the one I have.  But I guess it wouldn't be right to change it now.  The answer is "EVIL".  I hope you are not disappointed.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, Shirley, but you're wrong. [Laughs] It's an idea. 

So what do I win?


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 14, 2011)

The winner gets an all expense paid trip from their couch to their refrigerator for the coldest drink inside.  Then a second round trip if you can make it.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 14, 2011)

You mean I get to do what I usually do? Aw, man!

*kicks dirt*


----------



## Gumby (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't know Hawke, that second trip really sweetens the pot.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 14, 2011)

Hush, Gumby. I'm trying to make her feel guilty so she'll throw in a little sumpin sumpin... like, say, a box of chocolates.


----------



## Martin (Feb 15, 2011)

Shirley, I like the answer. You figured out how to riddle quite fast I'd say. I came back to mine many times before posting.

So, how about a comforting prize for all us who didn't have the mind power to attempt an answer? I'd take that box of chocolates yes...

:lol:


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 15, 2011)

OK, chocolates on the way to all... although I do have a bakery!

Thanks for the like Martin!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay, get out your chocolator Shirley.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 15, 2011)

WOOWHOO!!!  I'm surprised there isn't a bite out of that.  Tax!


----------

